# Press Release: DISH NETWORK COMMENTS ON CHRISTMAS COMMERCIAL



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*DISH NETWORK COMMENTS ON CHRISTMAS COMMERCIAL*​
*ENGLEWOOD**, Colo.**, Dec. 1, 2009* - DISH Network today issued the following statement in response to the public's reaction over the company's use of the words "Merry Christmas" in a TV commercial (http://bit.ly/7K2sSL):
"Since being called a "Patriot" on last night's edition of "The O'Reilly Factor," (http://bit.ly/4KW3xs), DISH Network has received an outpouring of both support and displeasure from people across the country over the use of the phrase "Merry Christmas" in a holiday greeting to our customers. DISH Network acknowledges and respects the diversity of faith in our country, but at the same time recognizes the overwhelming majority that celebrate Christmas. We cannot imagine that Americans of all faiths would not want to embrace the spirit of the holiday and join us in wishing Christian Americans a very Merry Christmas."

# # #​
*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's HD leader, provides approximately 13.851 million satellite TV customers as of Sept. 30, 2009, with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most HD channels, the most international channels, state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the ViP® 722 HD DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Put me in the SUPPORT category. Good for Dish Network.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow I give DISH two thumbs up for that. Way to go on not bending over to the PC crowd. My respect goes to DISH for this one!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I take no issue at all with Dish's statement.


----------



## dough_boy747 (Jun 18, 2004)

I hope that this will be a light to more companies to do the same, We should stand for Christmas, and for all that it means.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Good grief! "Displeasure" over the mention of "Christmas." What a crock. Way to go Dish!


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Good for Dish.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Charlie is now a patriot on the FOX News list, after having been labeled as a Dem supporter all these years. He is on a roll, having FOX News kissing up to him and having the Dems in his pocket

I personally have never met one that was offended by:

Merry Christmas!

I just do not see anything heroic about saying it.


----------



## Goodeye (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I just got Dish hooked up on Saturday. Glad to see a company like Dish sticking to their guns. They said it, and they are not apologizing for it even though some people are stating they should. 

I think what would shut a lot of people up is if during Chanukah during those 8 days they run commercials saying "Happy Chanukah" and so on.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Kent Taylor said:


> Put me in the SUPPORT category. Good for Dish Network.


+1 Christmas is X-mas. Some people need to use common sense.


----------



## ptuck874 (Aug 12, 2007)

I have to admit, when I saw it, I was happy for them, if they only din't drop my MonstersHD when I had them..... lol


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

bjamin82 said:


> Good for Dish.


+1


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

i never thought id see the day that any company person would get in trouble for using the phrase 'Merry Christmas":nono:

now as for not giving us TCM HD......


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

tunce said:


> Wow I give DISH two thumbs up for that. Way to go on not bending over to the PC crowd. My respect goes to DISH for this one!


Two thumbs WAY up! Very proud of Charlie on this one! Move to another area of the world (Iraq, for example) if "Merry Christmas" offends you. I'm tired of this country trying to kiss everybody's a** so that they'll "like us". :soapbox:


----------



## majikmarker (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm with DTV and never used Dish services but I give them a big thumbs up for the commercial. 

Amazing that "Merry Christmas" has become a polarizing phrase for some.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

It's refreshing to see a company back up what it says. Merry Christmas to you, Dish!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

+1 for Dish


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

:righton:


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

And with all those fussing about it just gives Dish more publicity (free).


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

As a diest/agnostic, I could care less if they wished a "Merry Christmas" and applaud Dish Network for sticking to their intentions. Kudos!


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

way to go Dish


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Some people get angry if you say "Merry Christmas". Some people get angry if you say "Happy Holidays".

I think both are very fine greetings. Heck, I know non-religious people who love Christmas... they just don't celebrate it for the same reasons.

If I was a company who wanted to wish my customers a "Happy Holidays" (Thanksgiving, Chanukah, Christmas, New Year's), I'd feel no shame. If I wanted to single out one specific holiday, I'd feel no shame either.

Good for Dish Network for feeling no shame! 

~Alan


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Not only did they not apologize, that was the equivalent of a big "up yours" to those that complained when Dish said "Merry Christmas" again on the press release.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Merry Christmas!

(soon)


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I can't even believe this was an issue. That they felt compelled to respond to the criticism is ridiculous IMHO.

There are so many more important things in this world to worry about. :nono2:


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Count me another DirecTV subscriber that gives Dish a big
*ATTA BOY!*​for their Christmas commercial.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Maybe it was a bunch of Grinches who were opposed to use of the word Merry.... 

Good for Dish


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe they should have gone w/ Merry Festivus? 

Seriously, who cares? I think even the most serious Athiest, Muslim, Jew, Buddhist, etc knows they are gonna hear "Merry Christmas" a few times during the season. 

How many folks does this really offend? Even the most bleeding heart liberals I know still say "Merry Christmas"...


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Before this country became so politically correct, "Merry Christmas" was everywhere. Retailers referred sales between Thanksgiving and Christmas; Christmas Sales. Banks had something called "Christmas Clubs" (these were used prior to the free use of credit). 

So, I applaud Dish Network for saying "Merry Christmas". I also applaud a number of retailers this year who decided to refer to their sales as "Christmas Sales". 

My contention to those who protest the use of "Christmas Sale", "Merry Christmas", etc., well live with it. Most of this country is Christian. And before Politocal Correctness no one seemed to mind. Only in the past 20 years, has this been an issue. And considering how bad things have been going for this country for the past 20 years, maybe "Christmas Cheer" is really needed.

So, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## ext1sxb (Dec 1, 2006)

Merry Christmas to DISH!!!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Good for Dish! These days, it's ok to say Happy Chanukah, Happy Kwanza, etc. but anything related to Christianity is taboo. I applaud Dish!


----------



## bgilga (Jul 28, 2006)

I am glad that someone has the stones to step up and say "Merry Christmas". Another Directv sub giving 2 thumbs up and a Merry Christmas to you to Dish.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Why on Earth wouldn't Dish Network and all American commercial enterprises say "Merry Christmas?" I just celebrated the holidays by buying my wife and I two new computers, so "Merry Christmas" to us and Hewlett Packard! To me the people who ought to be offended are deeply religious Christians.

But I'm still not going to be giving as a Christmas present one of those nifty new subscriber discount cards we just received in the mail. :sure:


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Good for DISH. WAY TO GO!

and Merry Christmas!

Since Christmas is often touted as being a religious holiday, why do non-believers get the day off?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, who are the people/companies/media outlets who are displeased? From the looks of this thread, no one normal.


----------



## crookedcarrot (Sep 28, 2007)

Put me in the "Who Gives a ****" category.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ditto, what I am going to have for dinner is more important than either side of this over publicized pointless argument. 99% of news today are ads disguised as news stories, Dish gets free publicity and whoever *****es about it gets free publicity.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm another DirecTV subscriber giving a big "Thank You" to Dish Network.


----------



## luv2fly3 (Sep 19, 2006)

WOW!!! Nice to see a major player in the American marketplace not waffling to the small majority who seem to enjoy making trouble.

Count me on the full support column...even as a DirecTV subscriber!

And BTW...Merry Christmas to the whole DBS community!


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good for you Dish! Glad to see somebody sticking to what they say for a change.


----------



## ms1960 (Dec 17, 2005)

From a directv customer, way to go Dishnetwork. MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Way to go Dish! 2 thumbs up! :biggthump


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm a DirecTV subscriber, I'm good with Dish's decision.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Stupid if anyone really considered this an issue or was upset by it. That being said, I'm not going to call them heroes for saying 'Merry Christmas'....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

syphix said:


> As a diest/agnostic, I could care less if they wished a "Merry Christmas" and applaud Dish Network for sticking to their intentions. Kudos!


I really don't care what your beliefs (or non-beliefs) are, I like you anyway! :hi:


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Funny I just saw an ad on Net Geo for ABC family and their 25 days of xmas, in conjunction at the end Dish Network wished "Happy Holidays from your friends at Dish Network" ROFL. There is no "stand" hat they are taking they are getting as much exposure to every group that they can just as any company does.


----------



## CooperTwo (Jan 7, 2008)

Isn't this all just a made-up controversy anyway?

Christmas is not, and never has been, "under attack."

Fox News pinheads needed something to complain about (and rile up their fanbase), so they created this idea that there is a "War on Christmas" by noting that many companies have become more inclusive this time of year by wishing ALL their customers (and not just the Christian ones) "Happy Holidays."


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm with CooperTwo. There probably a few pinheads on either side (Christian or non-Christian) who see this as an issue. Personally, I say either. I said Happy Holidays before Thanksgiving since most Americans celebrate both Thanksgiving and Christmas .. now that its after, I usually say Merry Christmas. But sometimes I revert. BFD.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

CooperTwo said:


> Isn't this all just a made-up controversy anyway?





pitflyer said:


> I'm with CooperTwo.


Obviously this is not a "made up issue" since the DISH Press Release clearly stated:

"DISH Network has received an outpouring of *both support and displeasure* from people across the country over the use of the phrase "Merry Christmas" in a holiday greeting to our customers."


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Obviously this is not a "made up issue" since the DISH Press Release clearly stated:
> 
> "DISH Network has received an outpouring of *both support and displeasure* from people across the country over the use of the phrase "Merry Christmas" in a holiday greeting to our customers."


It has been a "made up issue" for the last 5-10 years now. Nothing is under attack. 
Sure Dish may have received a complaint or two, and what better way to spin things in order to get some free publicity than issuing a press release worded the way they did. 
People on both sides need to pull their panties out of their crack and get over it. Merry Christmas is not under attack because someone says Happy Holidays. And if Merry Christmas offends you, then I've got some sticks and stones that will break your bones more than two words that aren't going to hurt you.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

Another D* subscriber congratulating Dish on their position.

I wonder if D* will now add a bunch of non-Christian HD channels once D12 is online... 

/c


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

Good God America grow up. I'm so tired of the pansies that are crying out loud every time "their" specific group isn't mentioned or feel they're being left out. Like Dish was PURPOSEFULLY trying to dis-respect anyone or group. If you get your feelings hurt THAT bad then maybe you should live elsewhere. 
Glad Dish can be FREE enough in this FREE country to say Merry Christmas.

I feel better now. 
Thank you. 
And, Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays to you all. May we all be fortunate and prosper in the year to come.


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

Merry Christmas and God Bless America!

uh-oh, i went there!


----------



## C-Dub006 (Aug 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas and God Bless America! - Way to go Dish!!

uh-oh, i went there too!


----------



## PRIME1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Way to go Dish. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Halr (Sep 12, 2005)

Merry Christmas Dish!


----------



## farmerdave4 (Apr 19, 2007)

This makes me proud to be a Dish customer. I am sick of all the Holiday trees and employees that cannot say Merry Christmas without getting in Trouble. It is time to take Christmas back America.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Good move, Charlie ... and a Very *Merry Christmas* to You and the folks at *dish NETWORK*!


----------



## webhype (Dec 28, 2007)

nice way to drum up some free publicity, taking a "stand" on Christmas.


----------



## CooperTwo (Jan 7, 2008)

farmerdave4 said:


> This makes me proud to be a Dish customer. I am sick of all the Holiday trees and employees that cannot say Merry Christmas without getting in Trouble. It is time to take Christmas back America.


Farmerdave, where have you actually heard the term "holiday tree"? And I mean in real life, not some foxnews story about the War on Christmas.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know about him, but see Town's annual Holiday Tree Lighting is Saturday. But then again, there are "holday trees" that are not Christmas trees. Just Google Easter tree.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

Kudo's to Dish, May other follow there lead!

Merry Christmas


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

CooperTwo said:


> Farmerdave, where have you actually heard the term "holiday tree"? And I mean in real life, not some foxnews story about the War on Christmas.


For one, my place of employment. They called it a "Holiday Tree" for a few years and now there is no tree at all.

I don't need Fox News to tell me, the Grinch (the "PC" wackos who started coming out of the woodwork starting in the 90's *before there was an FNC*) has been trying to steal Christmas for many years now.

Kudos to Charlie and all the staff at Dish Network & Echostar! "We Dish You a Merry Christmas!"


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Michael P said:


> I don't need Fox News to tell me, the Grinch (the "PC" wackos who started coming out of the woodwork starting in the 90's *before there was an FNC*) has been trying to steal Christmas for many years now.


And just who would those "PC wackos" be?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ira Lacher said:


> And just who would those "PC wackos" be?


Seriously?


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Add me to the list of those that support the "Merry Christmas" message in their ad. Another reason to stick with E* (where's my ViP 922?)


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Goodeye said:


> Well I just got Dish hooked up on Saturday. Glad to see a company like Dish sticking to their guns. They said it, and they are not apologizing for it even though some people are stating they should.
> 
> I think what would shut a lot of people up is if during Chanukah during those 8 days they run commercials saying "Happy Chanukah" and so on.


Preface: The following post has no issue with the above post. Just more or less of an agreement, actually.

Just as I have no problem with the phrase of "Merry Christmas" as a Catholic, I also don't have a problem with "Happy Chanukah", nor "Happy Ramahdam". Why? Because I'm not offended by the beliefs (or faiths) of other people. What I am offended by is or are people who have no faith attempting to silence any mention of beliefs of the the vast majority of the people in this world. In other words, enough with the tyranny of the *chosen* minority. When you chose to be a minority, you have no right whatsoever to dictate to the majority what they can and cannot do. It's as simple as that. When that happens, you have tyranny and oppression. And then for the arguement that the majority oppresses or better yet, offends these chosen minorities is laughable. As there is no Constitutional Right that says that you have a right NOT to be offended. Sorry, that's just a side-effect of what we call Free Speech. No matter what you say, someone, somewhere is going to be offended. But in the end, that's just tough....deal with it.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Michael P said:


> ...the Grinch (the "PC" wackos who started coming out of the woodwork starting in the 90's before there was an FNC)* has been trying to steal Christmas for many years now*.
> ...


I'm sorry but BULLSH*T!


----------



## wilssm (Sep 1, 2007)

Way to go Dish


----------



## CooperTwo (Jan 7, 2008)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> What I am offended by is or are people who have no faith attempting to silence any mention of beliefs of the the vast majority of the people in this world.


I had a hard time following most of your argument. And if I read this statement wrong, my apologies, but... while Christianity might be the most popular religion in the world, it is not the religion of the vast majority of the people in the world. Actually, 2/3 of the Earth's population practice (or don't practice) a religion other than Christianity.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ok guys, let's try to keep it civil ...

Personally I don't believe DISH is trying to insult anyone ... they are taking advantage of the complement paid to them for using the traditional name for this season in at least one of their ads (although apparently not all). If you appreciate something a company is doing it is good to give positive reinforcement - even if there are other things they are doing that are not liked. We spend too much time condemning everything a company does because of one issue or another.

Is "Merry Christmas" a religious expression? What Christmas has become in our society is beyond any religion. People feeling obligated to give to excess to people they may not even like (work gift exchanges and some relatives) doesn't seem to be a religious experience - except perhaps (for those so inclined) any prayers that one would make it through the party season without any major incidents. Is drinking to excess and losing control a religious expression? Perhaps if your god is the bottle or the party. IMHO that celebration is best reserved for one week later (Happy New Year).

But "Christmas" is the traditional name for the core holiday of the season and I see no reason to change it. DISH and the other "Merry Christmas" sayers are not forcing people to celebrate Christmas in any specific religious way or even to celebrate at all - you can still get drunk and party if you want to (although perhaps we should call that christmas with a lower case "c" - but that is a topic that I'm trying to avoid).


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

Good for Dish. Regardless of anyone's religious beliefs Christmas IS a nationally celebrated American holiday. Maybe I should complain that they aren't saying Happy Festivus.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mr. Lacher, I understand and completely respect your point of view. In this case, we're talking about a private company, Dish Network, choosing to address its Christian viewership. I do not see any evidence that they are intentionally disrespecting any other group, and non-Christians are certainly free to leave Dish for another service, providing that they do not break contracts in doing so.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

_*Note: Please do not turn this into a political argument.

This thread is about Dish recognizing and standing up for beliefs and traditions, and the fact that just cause someone has other beliefs and traditions, that should not cause a censor/revocation of the others traditions and beliefs.

This discussion started without the mention of government. It must stay that way.

Kind regards,
Jason*_


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Some posts of political nature have been redacted from this thread.

Do not repost them.

If you feel violated by this action, please email Admin.*


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The nice thing is that if you really don't like Dish's approach, you don't have to be their customer financially supporting them. _(Statements redacted)_


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

nmetro said:


> Before this country became so politically correct, "Merry Christmas" was everywhere. Retailers referred sales between Thanksgiving and Christmas; Christmas Sales. Banks had something called "Christmas Clubs" (these were used prior to the free use of credit).
> 
> So, I applaud Dish Network for saying "Merry Christmas". I also applaud a number of retailers this year who decided to refer to their sales as "Christmas Sales".
> 
> ...


I'm afraid the right wing echo machine started this. Where can I see this ad?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> I'm afraid the right wing echo machine started this. Where can I see this ad?


 Paul, there are links to the commercial in the press release.

Check post # 1 in this thread.

Jason


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

I saw the ad on TV for the first time today. Given the song is classic 'We wish you a Merry Christmas' it just wouldn't sound the same as 'We wish you a Happy Holidays'.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Merry Christmas Dish, two thumps up from me.:allthumbs


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Being a Christian and somewhat of a traditionalist, I just like the sound of a cheerful _"Merry Christmas"_, but I am not offended or even put off by a generic "Happy Holidays" perfunctorily tossed my way by a harried store clerk who is under strict orders not to utter the "C" word. I'd rather hear 'HH' than something obediently mouthed from the full and sensuous lips of a top-heavy 18-year-old temp like...

_"Happy Christmas or Kwanza, or Ramadan. or Hannukah or whatever your freakin' religion calls for; or, in the event you are a diest, an atheist, or a freakin' agnostic, whatever the hell that is, please, please disregard everything I just said...like whatever!!!"_


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Finally, a corporation with a backbone. Go Dish!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> Paul, there are links to the commercial in the press release.
> 
> Check post # 1 in this thread.
> 
> Jason


I finally saw it on the Travel Channel last night. Very nicely done!


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

merry christmas to all.... and 2 HUGE thumbs up to dish!! way to go!! merry christmas dish!!!


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

I am offended... by the FALSE OUTRAGE of people who THINK they are offended by stuff like this. This stuff will never end... good for DISH supporting their ads.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Well it looks like other companies are getting in on fighting the PC Crowd.

I just saw a Ritz Cracker commercial that at the end a mouse like voice says Feliz Navidad. 

OK it's not Merry Christmas in English, but we all know that is what it means....baby steps.... lol


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Don't you mean "pasos de bebé"?


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

epokopac said:


> Two thumbs WAY up! Very proud of Charlie on this one! Move to another area of the world (Iraq, for example) if "Merry Christmas" offends you. I'm tired of this country trying to kiss everybody's a** so that they'll "like us". :soapbox:


What does being offended by Christianity have to do with your geographical location? No one mentioned anything about Islam.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Let's not stray too off topic here.


----------



## rock819 (Mar 13, 2007)

Its a sad day in America when you are an outcast for not going along with the popular thing to say or do it used to be accepted for someone to stand up for their beliefs even if it wasnt the popular choice now if you dont just go along with what they spoon feed you your the outcast I was on the fence about my dish service but I can proudly say i'm staying with them because of one key phrase MERRY CHRISTMAS WAY TO GO GUYS Whats next we won' be able to asemble in a church? This is not just about one phrase as Americans we need more people to stand up for what they believe in the world has said there is no black or white area its gray and we wonder why the world is in the shape its in?


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

rock819 said:


> ...Whats next we won' be able to asemble in a church?...


Now there is a jump...


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

xzi said:


> I am offended... by the FALSE OUTRAGE of people who THINK they are offended by stuff like this. This stuff will never end... good for DISH supporting their ads.


I am offended by those who are offended that others are offended by those that are offended by the proper use of the English language!

In all seriousness, I take none of this personally. Why do so many people think they have the "right" to be so hurt by a few words that they resort to attempting to use words to hurt others?

Who really cares!?


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

meryc hristams to all

feliz navidad


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And back on topic ....
Last night my DVR dutifully recorded a "We DISH you a Merry Christmas" message from channel 101 at 3:02am.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> And back on topic ....
> Last night my DVR dutifully recorded a "We DISH you a Merry Christmas" message from channel 101 at 3:02am.


I'm waiting to see how many people supported the message BUT complain about the DVR recording 

Update... my prophecy revealed *http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=169827*


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm waiting to see how many people supported the message BUT complain about the DVR recording


Well, some of the production values were a little weak.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> And back on topic ....
> Last night my DVR dutifully recorded a "We DISH you a Merry Christmas" message from channel 101 at 3:02am.


My DVR recorded the ad every night this week. Why?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I'm afraid the right wing echo machine started this. Where can I see this ad?





Paul Secic said:


> My DVR recorded the ad every night this week. Why?


Ask and you shall receive.Merry Dishmas Paul!.

And a Merry Christmas(Dishmas) to all and to all a Good Night! Ho! Ho! Ho!.:grin::smaileinh:zzz:


----------

